# Which area would you choose if you were me?



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

We are hoping to move to Spain as soon as our UK property is sold. We came over 3 weeks ago and looked at Villamartin, Playa Flamenca,Cabo Roig, Cuidad Quesada, Los Balcones, and Torrevieja. We then visited the Golf Resorts of Mar Menor, La Torre Golf, Terrazaz Golf.

We like a busy place so most of the areas we visited suited us. However, we also loved a 2 bed property on La Terrazaz Golf (so cheap) but since coming back to UK, wonder if we would feel too isolated. It only took the Agent 15 minutes from La Zenia Mall so not too far - it probably would take us 20-25 minutes realistically. It is 35/40 minutes from La Manga. We used to own in La Manga 35 years ago and visited it again to go down memory lane!! About 5 minutes from the Golf Resorts is Rojales. We did not have time to explore but hoping someone would be able to give us a helping hand as to the pro's and con's of choosing the area bearing in mind we love people…..plus people watching!!

Any help would be great.


----------



## marcia burrell (Aug 14, 2015)

Why not try renting first, that way you can see what things are like all year round !


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

We will probably need to rent to start with as we won't have much notice when eventually our UK home is sold. Once we exchange it will be all systems go. We have to consider the costs of storing our furniture as well in Spain as most of the rentals are furnished, plus if we do long term to get a good price then we would only sample one place. We are also watching the Euro very carefully to and need to take that into consideration as it is great currently, but what will it be like in 6/7 months……. decisions, decisions but thank you Marcia for bothering to respond.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Firstly, you need to write a list of things you need, ie, proximity to a good airport for you, hospital, schools, visitor friendly.... Then the things you want, ie near the sea, town, countryside, walking distances.... And also bear in mind the things you dont want. Remember that your lists might change once you've arrived.

If it were me, I would then rent in an area that has those things, get a car (hire or buy) and spend a good few months simply driving around and exploring. Go to bars, meet people and chat.....live the life and find out how it really is day to day

The one thing that I learnt from my time in Spain is that after the initial excitement, the novelty wears off and the things you thought you wanted, may change in the reality. So give yourselves a good few months and be flexible. 

Jo xxx


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

jojo said:


> Firstly, you need to write a list of things you need, ie, proximity to a good airport for you, hospital, schools, visitor friendly.... Then the things you want, ie near the sea, town, countryside, walking distances.... And also bear in mind the things you dont want. Remember that your lists might change once you've arrived.
> 
> If it were me, I would then rent in an area that has those things, get a car (hire or buy) and spend a good few months simply driving around and exploring. Go to bars, meet people and chat.....live the life and find out how it really is day to day
> 
> ...


Thank you Jo. The lists have been done for months which is now causing the confusion between the areas!!!! We are actually retirees and find it very easy to start a conversation with people so not too worried on that score as that is how we will find things out. We have a few friends who have places over in Spain and indeed we met up with 2 of them whilst there in July as they happened to be visited so fortunate to glean plenty of info from them but we really are looking at the pros and cons of 2 very different locations!!! That is mainly our dilemma. The list suddenly didn't help!!! and keeps changing as we find more and more information. By the way we are 2 very active and social 70+ year olds.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sdj101 said:


> Thank you Jo. The lists have been done for months which is now causing the confusion between the areas!!!! We are actually retirees and find it very easy to start a conversation with people so not too worried on that score as that is how we will find things out. We have a few friends who have places over in Spain and indeed we met up with 2 of them whilst there in July as they happened to be visited so fortunate to glean plenty of info from them but we really are looking at the pros and cons of 2 very different locations!!! That is mainly our dilemma. The list suddenly didn't help!!! and keeps changing as we find more and more information. By the way we are 2 very active and social 70+ year olds.


Now that you are giving more detail, you need to consider access to medical care and, possibly, public transport (you may not always be able to drive yourselves). While not wishing ill on you, you need to consider that fact that you aren't getting any younger and sometimes a very active person can be struck down. I am 74 and have had a mild heart attack since I have been here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sdj101 said:


> Thank you Jo. The lists have been done for months which is now causing the confusion between the areas!!!! We are actually retirees and find it very easy to start a conversation with people so not too worried on that score as that is how we will find things out. We have a few friends who have places over in Spain and indeed we met up with 2 of them whilst there in July as they happened to be visited so fortunate to glean plenty of info from them but we really are looking at the pros and cons of 2 very different locations!!! That is mainly our dilemma. The list suddenly didn't help!!! and keeps changing as we find more and more information. By the way we are 2 very active and social 70+ year olds.


... and the list changes once you settle and the novelty wears off!! Baldi has a good point too, that as we get older our needs change. 

What ever decision you make, you'll settle and become part of the community I'm sure!! But you've gotta try it

Jo xxx


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Now that you are giving more detail, you need to consider access to medical care and, possibly, public transport (you may not always be able to drive yourselves). While not wishing ill on you, you need to consider that fact that you aren't getting any younger and sometimes a very active person can be struck down. I am 74 and have had a mild heart attack since I have been here.


I agree we need good access to medical care and whilst having explored that in the areas around the Torrevieja etc. areas, we have not yet explored them close to the golf resorts at La Torres, Las Terrazas etc. You also make a good point about public transport which we also had on our list and the golf courses mentioned above certainly do not have public transport links to them as far as we are aware. So, as I am typing this, the answers are becoming much more clear!!!


----------

